# Lip Kit for 2002 se-r?



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey, I was looking around but for the life of me, I could not find a lip kit for a 2002 se-r. I heard that stillen makes them, but I can't find any for the year 2002, does anyone know where I can buy one for a 2002 se-r? thanks very much.

edit - I was able to find this one, are there any others? Is there anywhere I can buy these new?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

same kit on my car.
www.syndicatekustoms.com
www.liuspeedtuning.com

You can get them In Fiberglass (cheaper) or carbon fiber


----------



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> same kit on my car.
> www.syndicatekustoms.com
> www.liuspeedtuning.com
> 
> You can get them In Fiberglass (cheaper) or carbon fiber


thanks a bunch, i like a lot of the stuff on that site :-D


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

imeric said:


> thanks a bunch, i like a lot of the stuff on that site :-D


so do I, eyebrows are on order


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i have that kit as well, minus the sideskirts i don't really think they match up with the rest of it


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

C/F looks so hot on black.


----------



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

what kind of rims are those chik?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

imeric said:


> what kind of rims are those chik?


18" rays g games (77w)


----------



## rites (May 27, 2005)

Any idea where i can get the g-games wolf's in Bronze?


----------



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

b15chik said:


> 18" rays g games (77w)


where'd u get em from?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

imeric said:


> where'd u get em from?


discount


----------



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

b15chik said:


> discount


i dont understand?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

imeric said:


> i dont understand?


uhhh discount tire?
lol


----------

